# Scaup Decoy



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its been awhile since I posted any decoys. I just finished the paint on this bluebill.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Great Job JW.*

:smt023Great job and if that don't bring them down nothing will. Your so dang good at them decoys did you ever think Cooper might bring them back instead of the bird? I mean he may get cornfused. Keep up the good work.:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

